# Walking Dead Premiere Dinner Party



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Walking dead is coming back and I am having a premiere dinner party! Here are some crafty invites I made. ( I am only inviting three people, so I only need to make 2 invitations. Or else this would be a ton of work!)


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

That is very cool!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea and your invites are brilliant! Looks like so much fun!
'look at the salad'... I am laughing so hard!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Those two better show up..


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

this is a phenomenal idea and your invites are out of this world. Would love to be one of the two recipients! Have a great time.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks everyone! I am blushing. would anyone know how I could have it play the Walking Dead theme song when they open it? that would be over the top awesome


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

YES!! Go to Hallmark and buy two of those recordable message cards and simply take out the little recorder chip. Once you record the theme song, attach the chip to the frame of your invite so that when the doors are opened, the chip goes off. Those cards aren't that expensive and since you only have two invites, it should be minimal costs for a big impact. I love it !!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

yes. most excellent idea. mwahahah


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

I jazzed it up some more. needed a lot more zombies!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I did a Walking Dead Premier party last year. There were only 6 guests but it was so fun! 

I got six Styrofoam heads from hobby lobby, paint, cotton balls, glue, eyeballs and even latex. Everyone created there own zombie head. My brother then used the zombie heads in his zombie haunt last year.
There are pics in my parties album. I just used all of the dollar tree zombie stuff to decorate with.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Jenn, that is an amazing invitation! I'll bet your guests will be blown away!! How cool to go to such lengths for a small gathering. They should feel very special.


----------



## Ebba (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh my god! That is truly awesome!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Finished! (It says "They're screwing with the wrong people" if you can't hear it)


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

That looks very cool. However, I believe the premiere date is the 12th not the 19th.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You are correct mikey, the premiere of WD is Oct. 12, 9PM. I've had it on my calendar for weeks now & can't wait.

http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/episodes/season-5/season-5-premiere


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah I realize that now  Now I have to put white out on my awesome invites. sad days


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah that does suck. You did do an awesome job on them though. I'm actually surprised TWD is starting so early in October. Cant wait.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not soon enough for me!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

JennWakely said:


> Yeah I realize that now  Now I have to put white out on my awesome invites. sad days



I would not blemish your invite with white-out. I would just add a note on the inside explaining that due to increased zombie activity in the area the date has been moved up a week and then re-state the time, date and location.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Well can you believe no one I invited can make it?? Sad days.... well, at least we have the Walking Dead!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh Jenn, that is so sad given all the work you put into it. I'd gladly come join ya'll if we weren't miles and miles away


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

That does suck. Well at least the show was great.


----------

